# Kawasaki Mule with Polaris blade?



## Bawler (Feb 14, 2015)

Admittedly I'm terribly green when it comes to UTV snow removal. So assume I know nothing.

I recently bought a Kawasaki Mule 610 to get around my property on. It came with a 60" Polaris snow blade however I'm not sure exactly why. The place I bought it from said it went with it, however from what I can tell - there isn't a mounting bracketing for it on the Mule.

Currently I'm plowing my driveway with my tractor bucket however it's a little big and making turns can be quite difficult so I'd like to use the Mule.

Can anyone give me some advice on how to hook this up? Is there a mount I need to buy or should I just bite the bullet and buy a blade that specifically works with a Mule.

Also - anyone know a place where I can get the canvas doors for the Mule?

Pictures:


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

On bottom of mule there should be a bracket that the push tubes are pinned 2?

But if that is not there my next step would be go to local Polaris dealer and ask what the mounting plate is suppose to look like so you have a idea as to what you'll have to fab up on the mule?

Good luck 

Are there any holes through the push tube or does that rear bar get hooked some how?

Can you ask where you got it from?


----------

